

Colbert tribute to Steve Jobs - jasontan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/07/steve-jobs-2

======
quizbiz
One of my favorite Benjamin Franklin quotes is:

    
    
        I have sometimes wish’d it had been my destiny to have 
        been born two or three centuries hence.
    

I wonder if Steve Jobs felt the same way. I would like to believe that the
visionary that he was, his peaceful end was comforted by the fact that all
that he envisioned was all on the right path. His few dreams that were not
already made reality would soon reach millions. Not only that, but millions if
not billions of people around the world now understand his vision, not just
the beauty and application of his products, but the implications of a future
of grand dreams and great taste.

I will forever regret never meeting the man. But I was never worth his time.

Now he has all the time in the world to relax with the greats:
<http://bit.ly/ng7PmU>

He gave us platforms. Now it's in our hands.

\---

Steve knew his calling and thus the world took so much of his precious time.
Less than 60 years of life: We shall forever make the best of it as he rests
in peace.

The clip affected me more than anything thus far. I think I'm ready to move on
now, he gave so much but the world demands so much more. For now, I think I'm
done up-voting Steve Jobs.

------
OpenAmazing
It's the comedians that always say it best.

Colbert's short little clip here (especially the very powerful ending) and the
Onion's article are the two most touching pieces I've read on Steve Jobs.

It reminds me of the Onion's "Holy Fucking Shit" piece after September 11th.
That did a lot to snap Americans back to reality and help us mourn.

Has it always been the case that the funny people are the best at helping us
(group, nation, community) mourn? Or is just that, these days, the wisest and
people (in media) happen to be comedians?

edit: grammar

~~~
mildweed
Good comedians speak the truth that is apparent, but is possibly not being
said. Breaking social morays and speaking freely is more of the comedians'
strongest weapons.

~~~
epo
'mores', 'norms' would read better.

~~~
lwhi
Less pedantry would read better :-P

------
Hrundi
This comment of mine is a bit off topic, since its not related to Steve Jobs:

I'm from Argentina and I've been watching Colbert and Jon Stewart for about 3
years now. I'm simply amazed every day when I see both shows. There's nothing
I would like more than to see this format of television being brought to
Argentina, but I doubt it.

What I want to say is: People in the US, you are VERY lucky for having these
shows on air. Please, don't take them for granted. Treasure them!!!

~~~
hoprocker
Do shows sporting this kind of incisive deadpan exist in the Spanish-speaking
world? I've been interested.

------
navs
Really choked up in those final few seconds. It felt sincere. Very classy.

~~~
monochromatic
Yeah, it did. I watched it a few times to see if I could put my finger on what
it was that made it come across that way, and I'm still not sure I can.

~~~
Pyrodogg
It gets me right when the live audience realizes that it's not a joke, and
falls completely silent. He can barely keep it together on his last few lines.

~~~
MikeCapone
His face changes. He drops the character. That's what gets me. He never does
that.

------
rlivsey
The TechCrunch video didn't work here on my iPad, I assume it's flash.

There's one on Gawker which works: [http://gawker.com/5847556/watch-stephen-
colberts-tribute-to-...](http://gawker.com/5847556/watch-stephen-colberts-
tribute-to-steve-jobs)

Edit: s/it/it's

~~~
jmaygarden
The video on the link to Colbert's site from the TechCrunch article worked
just fine on my iPad.

------
vanhoosear
I've been dry eyed the past two days, but this put me over the edge. Classy,
Colbert. Classy...

~~~
juliano_q
Same here. It was really unexpected, suddenly I went from laughing to almost
crying like a baby.

------
tiles
Very good delivery. I like how he very tactfully conveyed, maybe not stories
about the man or his accomplishments, but how it marks the end of those
contributions-- there won't be any more one liner emails, new product
announcements, etc. that the tech industry has become so accustomed to over
the years. It's a new era now. I wonder how we'll come to define it.

------
cleverjake
one of the better ones, in my opinion.

------
dr_
There was something particularly touching about this. I think it was the words
"Thank You", where you felt it wasn't coming from "The Colbert Report"
Colbert, but the actual Stephen Colbert himself.

------
faramarz
How can I watch this clip in Canada? :(

~~~
thought_alarm
It's very easy.

1\. Mute your volume.

2\. Go to <http://www.thecomedynetwork.ca>

3\. Struggle to find the Videos link, and click it.

4\. Then try to find the Colbert Report link, and click that.

5\. Click on the show for Oct 6.

6\. Go do something else while the ads play.

7\. When the show starts up, drag the slider all the way to the right.

8\. Go do something else while the same ads play again.

9\. When the second segment starts up, drag the slider all the way to the
right again.

10\. Go do something else while the same ads play a third time.

11\. When the third segment starts up, drag the slider all the way to the
right again.

12\. Go do something else while the ads play.

13\. When the closing segment starts up, unmute and try to enjoy it.

Brought to you by Bell Media.

~~~
faramarz
What a mess. Finally found the section. For the next person who wants less of
a headache, just load Part 3. The Jobs tribute is in there.

------
felipemnoa
The part where he is trying to "sexually" lick the ipad is hilarious!

~~~
jonhendry
In the studio, of course, it'd be even funnier to watch, because he'd be
licking the air.

------
chrchang
It is touching to see the human element from idols who have always put on a
public face. In this case, Colbert's character put away for a moment, which
let you see the person behind the mask. Steve Job's death adds the human
element to his legendary career and persona, which is what has captivated me
the most. I look forward to reading Steve Job's biography to better understand
one of the people that I most admire.

~~~
numlocked
Notice too the extremely slow push-in on the camera when Colbert gets sincere.
There's a bit of cinematic wizardry at play to make it extra poignant. It
emphasizes that Colbert was truly breaking character - the entire show broke
character in a sense, by using some non-standard direction.

------
anoother
Anyone got a version that's viewable outside the US?

~~~
zuppy
This one works for me: [http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-
videos/39918...](http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-
videos/399182/october-06-2011/tribute-to-steve-jobs)

------
andrewljohnson
If you click Learn More in SJ's bio on TC, it says things like "Steve Jobs
added a position at Pixar."

Is this for real, or is this a scammy word game Crunchbase plays to add
credence to the entries?

------
hpguy
Did he really type those 2 lines using 2 thumbs in 7 seconds?

~~~
l0c0b0x
Yes! :)

------
RexRollman
That was awesome.

------
Gaussian
Quick wit. Deft touch. Well done.

